# caught a 5 LBS large mouth bass



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

shad was busting top dave and i was at the pond in hamilton hooked him on my third cast... white grub on a road runner jig
my PB he said i barely had him hooked


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

trailbreaker said:


> shad was busting top dave and i was at the pond in hamilton hooked him on my third cast... white grub on a road runner jig
> my PB he said i barely had him hooked


Awesome job. Heck of a December LMB!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great bass! Congrats!


----------



## fishhawk1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Who are you and what did you do with TB?


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats TB ! You have had a heck of a year. Impressive!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

You're ruint.....never be the same now...Frickin sweet tb


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice fish mister.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Did ya keep him to mount!!!??


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Well,well,well... Nice fish Mr. Trail breaker! Lemme guess, you gonna post the spot? Lol


----------



## harrison08 (Oct 4, 2004)

Awesome fish!!!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Heck yea!!! Way to go, MR. DECEMBER!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Tb we want the whole story..beginning to end


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

met dave at the pond he was there before me... shad was busting top i casted out and landed that bass, he had good hits shook the lure the hooks was lazer he caught a carp


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

HOUSE said:


> Heck yea!!! Way to go, MR. DECEMBER!!!


thanks


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

fishhawk1 said:


> Who are you and what did you do with TB?


i'm still the same one


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

TB is the breakout celebrity of OGF. Great job bud!


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Congrats tb


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks Aaron


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

WTG TB! Now go after it's Momma. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Way to go dude !


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

trailbreaker said:


> met dave at the pond he was there before me... shad was busting top i casted out and landed that bass, he had good hits shook the lure the hooks was lazer he caught a carp


very nice tb...for some reason i knew there would be a reference to a carp somewhere


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

You the man TB!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice one TB!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow TB!
That's a great catch!
Congrats to you!!!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks CO


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

Super nice catch for this time of year TB


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks greghal


----------



## Hammerhead54 (Jun 16, 2012)

trailbreaker said:


> thanks greghal


You're on fire T.B.! I bet that hawg put up a good fight. Any jumps?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

he did no jumped was hoping for one


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats TB. Nice Fish


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Great job Trailbreaker!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Aww dude I'm envious! Congratulations! That bass was big enough to have Johna walk out of its mouth!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

LOL


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks roscoe


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

We are all very proud of you TB. You have come a long way. Good Luck on more Big Fish!


Roscoe


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

trailbreaker said:


> shad was busting top dave and i was at the pond in hamilton hooked him on my third cast... white grub on a road runner jig
> my PB he said i barely had him hooked


tb you should name that fish arnold. cause its definately a hawg!


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

That is a great fish! Outstanding work. Good to see you doing so well.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks... like i said try there or gilmore ponds in hamilton
that's where i caught that big crappie at need a butler co sticker for $10


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

trailbreaker said:


> thanks... like i said try there or gilmore ponds in hamilton
> that's where i caught that big crappie at need a butler co sticker for $10


 I just fished Gimore ponds the first time a couple weeks ago, looking at the map there are a few ponds there, I fished what looked to be the biggest next to a old gravel road, is this the pond most people fish there? I know it looked pretty shallow on the one side


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

when it's not flooded walk around the building where people bird watch wear boots it get real muddy


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Tom 513 said:


> I just fished Gimore ponds the first time a couple weeks ago, looking at the map there are a few ponds there, I fished what looked to be the biggest next to a old gravel road, is this the pond most people fish there? I know it looked pretty shallow on the one side



yes it is


----------

